
Programming: I'm not smart, I just sat there for longer than you - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/talk/not-smart-programming
======
tdeck
> Code was just the medium with which I could create great user experiences —
> it was never about the actual code. I’m not saying it isn’t important, but I
> couldn’t care less about indentation, how the project is structured, or if
> we use camel case or not – as long as it allowed me to build something
> interactive that could engage end users.

> Funnily enough, those that tell me I’m good are never actually the
> developers.

While I think part of being a professional is knowing which things matter
(i.e. building a decent, maintainable product) and which don't (indentation
style), I can't help but wonder if these are red flags. I've worked with
engineers in the past who left in their wake a string of first-version
products that were built almost unbelievably quickly, but had built-in
maintenance, performance, and dependency nightmares that we're still dealing
with a couple of years later. These results made the early stakeholders and
PMs very happy by churning out a working product at record speed, but boy did
we pay for it later.

------
nikdaheratik
Probably not a great developer to work with on a team, but that's the
interesting thing about this field: you can have teams of people who build the
digital equivalent of a major highway or a skyscraper, then you also have the
digital watchmakers. And if they know what they're doing, both can make a
decent living.

------
douche
Hmm, sounds way too much like an IBM designer I nearly wound up working with
on a project for a customer.

If you're going to bother doing something, do it right, don't half-ass it. Or
as my deceased and decidedly non-PC grandfather would say, "Do it man-
fashioned!"

------
terrywilcox
I'd hate to be the developer who has to maintain this guy's code.

